# just finished a cycle of finabolon



## Mr.Clean (Mar 30, 2005)

i guys i am new here. i just finished a cycle(8 weeks) of finabolon. i gained about 10 pounds of muscle and a bit of fat. Damn that thing made me think of sex 24/7  anyways, my budyy who i was doing it with told me that we should take a month off before going on another cycle. i am not sure what i want to take. with finabolon i got no side effects, except smaller testicles ;(  I guess 2 cycles shouldn't hurt because i will do just that. anyways what should i try next? by the way i am 5"9, 180 pounds, and i was using 1.5cc.


----------



## wolfyEVH (Mar 30, 2005)

you had no sexual problems whatsoever from a fina only cycle??? how many mg's per week were you running?  fina only is a big no no, you got lucky, considering it looks like you didnt run it that high.


----------



## wolfyEVH (Mar 30, 2005)

what are your stats also??? height, weight, training experience, etc


----------



## Mr.Clean (Mar 30, 2005)

i am 180 pound, 5"9
i was taking 1.5CC, you know the small bars on the needle.
i am 25 and i am on my 5th year of bodybuilding. when i started i was 132 and went up to 178 in 4 years, then i stopped growing and took a 4 month vacation to europe. when i came back i was down to 168, and after a cycle i moved to where i am now at 180 pounds. ohhh i was injecting every 4th day so if i do it on monday, the next one is on friday.


----------



## wolfyEVH (Mar 30, 2005)

Mr.Clean said:
			
		

> i am 180 pound, 5"9
> i was taking 1.5CC, you know the small bars on the needle.
> i am 25 and i am on my 5th year of bodybuilding. when i started i was 132 and went up to 178 in 4 years, then i stopped growing and took a 4 month vacation to europe. when i came back i was down to 168, and after a cycle i moved to where i am now at 180 pounds. ohhh i was injecting every 4th day so if i do it on monday, the next one is on friday.




im not even gonna comment....DR or Tee can jump in anytime


----------



## thunderterd (Mar 30, 2005)

wolfyEVH said:
			
		

> im not even gonna comment....DR or Tee can jump in anytime



lol


----------



## dugie82 (Mar 30, 2005)

Mr.Clean said:
			
		

> i am 180 pound, 5"9
> i was taking 1.5CC, you know the small bars on the needle.



do you even know the concentration? This could be 150mg a week or 750mg a week for all we know.


----------

